# [SUCHE] U-Boot-Spiel



## GeneralofWar (3. März 2009)

En taro Adun 

Als ich letztens wieder mit einem kollegen ein Strategie-Spiel  gebspielt hatte, erinnerte ich mich wehmutig an alte zeiten.

Ich suche da ein U-Boot-Spiel. Da musste man Ressourcen abbauen und unter Wasser eine Basis bauen. Zusätzlich konnte man U-Boote bauen und diese dann bewaffnen und so -wie im altebkannte Spielprinzip bekannt sich gegenseitig bekämpfen.
Man konnte auch Dinge erforschen ... es war aber NICHT X-Com oder so, auch kein C&C oder so.
Von Der Grafik her mmh und meinen Erinnerungen muss das Spiel so um StarCraft heraus gekommen sein - glaube ich.

Hat jemand vielleicht Vorstellungen (Erfahrungen mit dem genre) was es sein könnte?

Mfg
Sven


----------



## DOTL (5. März 2009)

Hmm... Als Strategiespiel?

Mir würde Aquanox einfallen, allerdings ist das eher in die Kategorie Action einzuordnen.


----------



## GeneralofWar (5. März 2009)

Hallo 

nee Aquanox ists nicht - ich habe mir mal die Spielegrafiken angesehen. Das ist ind er Tat Action. mmh gibt nicht vielleicht irgendwo ne Spiel-Datenbank ALLER bislang veröffentlichter Spiele? 

mfg
GoW


----------



## AngryByte (16. März 2009)

Würde auf Submarine Titans tippen.


----------



## Mices (8. November 2010)

Ich glaube wir sind auf der Sucha nach dem selben Spiel! Ich suche es seit ueber einem Jahr, immer wieder mal. 

Es ist aehnlich wie Sub Culture, 3D perspektive, kristalle abbauen, Fische, Haie und andere Meerestieere erlegen und anschliessen aufsammeln! Ich erinner mich an das groesste Biest, den schwarzen Witwenmacher... 

Ich kann das Spiel einfach nicht finden, auch der name faellt mir nicht ein. Reden wir von demselben game?! 

gruesse


----------



## Blade_Runner (17. Januar 2011)

das würde mich auch interessieren klingt nach nem Interessantem Spiel


----------



## Painkiller (17. Januar 2011)

DOTL schrieb:


> Hmm... Als Strategiespiel?
> 
> Mir würde Aquanox einfallen, allerdings ist das eher in die Kategorie Action einzuordnen.


 
Nope, Aquanox ist es auf keinen Fall 

Aber das Spiel hört sich nett an. Wenn es jemand weiß, möge er es bitte posten.


----------



## inzpekta (31. Januar 2011)

Ist es vielleicht hier zwischen?

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,6...ten-Spiele-unter-Wasser-Update/Spiele/Wissen/


----------



## Low (1. Februar 2011)

Was hat Crysis in der Liste zu suchen? WTF?


----------

